# I want to see your short-haired cockers!



## Sourdough

Hello cockapoo adorers, I know it's a rarity but I'd like to see your short, trimmed 'poos. I'm hoping to get a cockapoo girly soon and I'll be keeping her short for practicalities' sake, particularly her face to keep her looking clean and tidy. I personally want my cockapoo to look like a cocker, or a trimmed poodle - not a bearded collie ball of fluff!
Show me your pics please! <3


----------



## dio.ren

This is Molly after her spa day's. In the first pic I thought her face was a bit too short...she needs a bit more lenght around her nose for some reason...They are all pics after she has had a cut. I keep her short year round as it's easier to take care of and no mats  She has more of a poodle head.


----------



## dmgalley

Sourdough said:


> Hello cockapoo adorers, I know it's a rarity but I'd like to see your short, trimmed 'poos. I'm hoping to get a cockapoo girly soon and I'll be keeping her short for practicalities' sake, particularly her face to keep her looking clean and tidy. I personally want my cockapoo to look like a cocker, or a trimmed poodle - not a bearded collie ball of fluff!
> Show me your pics please! <3


Why don't you get a smooth haired cockapoo if that's the look you want. It will save you tons in grooming. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourdough

dmgalley said:


> Why don't you get a smooth haired cockapoo if that's the look you want. It will save you tons in grooming.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


My mum's allergic to a lot of dogs with smooth coats so we're looking for a more poodle-type coat to keep short, I'll be doing the grooming myself at home


----------



## Marzi

Kiki is a very poodlie cavapoo F1b, but often mistaken for a cockapoo... 

Her coat is very curly when long, it is high maintenance and when I comb her through there is hair in the comb, but she does not shed around the house.
First pic 5 months before her first clip - which is the next pic, poor dog!
Third pic a year old after her next full parlour groom and clip.
Next pic 14 months - cut right back because it was a nightmare getting the grass seeds etc out of her coat. This was too short in my opinion, I don't like the skinny legs 
And last pic - now total fluff ball, and over due a cut


----------



## Mazzapoo

Marni, she's gorgeous! I haven't seen many of her standing, she's really sleek and proud


----------



## Tinman

Here is a very short Ralph, the matts were bad so he went down to his skin!
He's due again very soon, it's amazing how quick it grows


----------



## Tinman

And now he's short haired he can walk on the ceiling like spider dog!!!


----------



## emjon123

This is a picture of Bailey after her recent groom last Saturday. I must admit though I much prefer her scruffy puppy look and if i could manage her better would never get her trimmed. Love her just the same!


----------



## DB1

emjon123 said:


> This is a picture of Bailey after her recent groom last Saturday. I must admit though I much prefer her scruffy puppy look and if i could manage her better would never get her trimmed. Love her just the same!


Looks cute but I know what you mean, If I could have kept Dudley's coat when he was about 10 months forever I would have been happy, but they change so much whether you get them groomed or not, now I am going shorter on him with each groom (still never been very short though).
Sourdough you need a dog like Ruth's Lola, very cocker looking with a smooth face but she doesn't moult, a rarity though.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Scalped - bad grooms too short


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KGr

Here's pip after an extreme groom today. She's turned 1 recently & her adult coat has come in with endless matts. I can't keep on top of them so she's gonna have to be short from now on I think.


----------



## dmgalley

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Scalped - bad grooms too short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo

KGr said:


> Here's pip after an extreme groom today. She's turned 1 recently & her adult coat has come in with endless matts. I can't keep on top of them so she's gonna have to be short from now on I think.


She looks lovely Kirstie, really grown up!!


----------



## RuthMill

Kiki is gorgeous! I love her short and sporty 

And.. Wow Maureen I forgot the short cut on your babies! It was drastic but they were still beautiful!

Pip suits her new sporty do!

This is Lola with her most extreme groom.. Her face is naturally short on the muzzle and her overall look is definitely fluffy cocker.










This is Lola with her coat the way I like it most, mid length fluffy legs and short on the body..










This is Nina after an extreme groom.. I now do her face myself as they never do it how I like it..










This is her now.. Her fuller coat and my job on her face..


----------



## Marzi

Mazzapoo said:


> Marzi, she's gorgeous! I haven't seen many of her standing, she's really sleek and proud


Thank you 
Mind you, she is not often sleek and proud - much more normally looking as if she has been pulled through a hedge backwards - from earlier this week:


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Loving the added greenery look Marzi 

I keep Molly really short in summer and slightly longer in winter - this is her current look


----------



## Cat 53

This is Max after his last trim. Sorry about the glare from the light. Phoebe still has a puppy trim.


----------



## Lynn<3

Sorry, first time trying to post with my kindle. I have mine cut short often.


----------



## Lynn<3

Not looking as poodley.


----------



## Lynn<3

First time we cut her short. (Was the day after Christmas).


----------



## Lisa21487

Bears last groom, shorter and much more manageable, but i do love him just a little bit longer xx


----------



## Sourdough

Thanks for all the gorgeous photos everyone! They're proving a great reference  I love the cuts that remove all the facial 'beards' personally; I hate the stained, messy look of having lots of hair around the mouth. They all look so soft and cuddly ;o;


----------



## Yogi bear

This was mine post REALLY extreme groom, he looked like a gun dog!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Yogi bear

Now I keep it short-ish for practicality sake. That's the best thing about cockapoos they can all look so different  

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Tinman

Yogi bear said:


> This was mine post REALLY extreme groom, he looked like a gun dog!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


Wow!! Like Ralph's, but he kept his tail


----------



## DB1

Yogi bear said:


> This was mine post REALLY extreme groom, he looked like a gun dog!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


I shouldn't I know but I still laugh when I see this! he looks gorgeous now of course, I really like bears cut, that is a nicely done short cut, I guess most of us still like some beard and muzzle hair, Its what gives them the typical cockapoo teddy look.


----------



## Yogi bear

Just like me Dawn, I gasp every time I see that photo! So glad it's grown back )


----------



## Marzi

Yogi bear said:


> Just like me Dawn, I gasp every time I see that photo! So glad it's grown back )


I just showed the picture to my son and he was horrified - he must have said 'poor puppy' about a million times 
He liked the picture of Seymour with more hair, though


----------



## RuthMill

I like Seymour any way!!


----------



## Sourdough

Yogi bear said:


> Now I keep it short-ish for practicality sake. That's the best thing about cockapoos they can all look so different
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


I LOVE this look!

I'm also very very happy to say I've just found my perfect puppy! He's coming home in a few days!!!


----------



## Chloe

My little Chloe She loves the camera and is for sure a poser, I think she would have been so good as a show dog. I have some really cute posing Chloe pictures. lol 

It is easier for me physically to keep Chloe short. 

I keep hearing my dog has a boy haircut. Is there really such a thing as a boy and girl cut for dogs?


----------

